# RESOURCE: Difference between Paranoia and SA



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Here is a section from a book entitled "Overcoming Paranoid and Suspicious Thoughts" by Freeman and Garety:



> Suspicious and paranoid thoughts can resemble two other types of pshychological experience: *social anxiety and shyness* and *post-traumatic stress disorder*.
> 
> Social Anxierty and Shyness involve a fear of social situations. We worry that people around us will think negatively of us - that they'll think we are boring, stupid or out of place. If they feel this way about us, we reason, they'll naturally dislike or avoid us. We worry about being embarrassed, humiliated or rejected by others.
> 
> However, there is one very important difference between them: social anxiety and shyness involve us feeling that others deliberately intend to *make us feel foolish or rejected*. _Central to the experience of paranoid or persecutory ideas is the *belief that people want to HARM us*._


The treatment for Paranoid Ideation and persecutory thoughts, that is ones involving fears of others planning to harm you, is different from the treatment of social anxiety disorder. The book recommended above details just such a treatment plan.

Ross


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

thanks as always ross. you're resources are very helpful!!!


----------

